# -0 Question



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Last Update on Feb 3, 5:24 pm CST

_Fair

-0°F

(-18°C) Humidity: 55 % 
Wind Speed: W 18 MPH 
Barometer: 30.13" 
Dewpoint: -13°F (-25°C) 
Wind Chill: -21°F (-29°C) 
Visibility: 10.00 mi. 
More Local Wx: 3 Day History: _

This is off the NOAA.COM web site. I am not questioning its credibility but I am simply intrigued. How can it be -0? Wouldn't it just be 0? Is there a +0 I don't know about, have I been blind to it all these years? I have seen this on more then one occasion, in fact most likely every time its 0 outside or -0 what ever it's called.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*hmmm*



Grassbusters;364653 said:


> Last Update on Feb 3, 5:24 pm CST
> 
> _Fair
> 
> ...


You got me going when I seen the subject title, and to think they get paid for that.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh you didn't know that it goes from 0 to 1 -0 to 0 or -0 to -1. Gosh what a tard.  . I have given it some thought and I think all weather people smoke DOPE. lol. They get paid a lot of money so they can smoke alot of it too.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

maybe the - is for the windchill factor, if there was no wind it may have been just 0


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry, The correct answer is rounding. 

For example it is say -.2 degrees it is simply rounded to -0. Same thing if it was +0. Just +.2 degrees rounded. Most weather stations measure to 1/10th of a degree. 

With knowing that much you at least know which side of zero the temp is on.

In computer talk most places just use something like this

Print ROUND(Temp)

When 

If ROUND(Temp) == 0 Then Print "0" else Print ROUND(Temp)

Would do away with the +/- in front of the 0


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

ThisIsMe;364703 said:


> Sorry, The correct answer is rounding.
> 
> For example it is say -.2 degrees it is simply rounded to -0. Same thing if it was +0. Just +.2 degrees rounded. Most weather stations measure to 1/10th of a degree.
> 
> ...


Damn, your good


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Grassbusters;364734 said:


> Damn, your good


Now if I could get the women folk to say the same.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Grassbusters;364734 said:


> Damn, your good


Its not just the weathermen! I jumped in my truck and it went from -0 to 0 It thought of this post and cracked up! I have pictures of it too, lol


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

I know the overhead in my pickup tonite said -0. No idea, just know it was cold.....now I'm drunk so it doesnt matter....


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

ThisIsMe;364703 said:


> Sorry, The correct answer is rounding.
> 
> For example it is say -.2 degrees it is simply rounded to -0. Same thing if it was +0. Just +.2 degrees rounded. Most weather stations measure to 1/10th of a degree.
> 
> ...


Actually, you're wrong. The weather man is simply stating that it is going to be absolute zero out, or -459.67 °F.


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

Who cares if its right or wrong its still damn COLD!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

yeh and my snowblower which is normally very reliable said noway last night:realmad: 
I had to shovel Thank god I had this really dumb winter hat with ear flaps on it in the truck -5* is freakin cold.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

you guys wanna talk cold, come up here, its -20 right now, and the windchill is -35, but on the bright side its sunny out! From inside it looks very nice outside with the white snow. Im kinda used to it now though, its been cold here sence thursday. Yesterday I went snowmobiling and it was -15 out, but it wasent really that bad.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah after a few days of 0F and - 15 windchills, here in the lake effect area from lake Michigan,, I long for the days of warmer temps,, like 20 and 30F.

Layer up, you get used to it. It has snowed all day every day for the last 3 days. Doing my Commerical Lots 2 times daily, and I'm evening gettin some Res calling.payup 

Make hay while the suns shining White hay that is! payup payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

my truck is still confused!



















2 nights ago it kept going from 0 to -0, just thought it was funny


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Temp right now is -6 this morning it was -12 thats cold for along here At the local pond all the geese are huddled tightly in a circle with there heads down like penguins. It looks really funny  

We are in are 80th hour of below zero windchills. This morning it was 30 below, I know its alot colder up north but thats cold for Chicago


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah its really cold. i dont remember it being this cold in a long time!! 

Unfortunately the cold scared of the moisture!


----------

